# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair)  Zopo ZP520 Review – Plush Smartphone right price

## comebuy

Today is full of nice surprises, and right now we have just finished testing out the new Zopo ZP520 smartphone. With 4 hours of hands-on experience with the unit we have put together this Zopo ZP520 Review for you.  
From unboxing the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  we were surprised by the high quality feel the smartphone possesses (considering its price range!).  Packaging is respectable and the well printed small box is easily strong enough to protect the unit in transit, with maybe a few layers of bubble wrap added for good measure. The 4G LTE connectivity on the ZP520 is compatible with worldwide 4G networks, with all the essential bands available. 
The FDD screen on the ZP520 is one of the best aspects of this new smartphone, its gloriously colorful, the type you would be proud of on a 500 USD handset. 
The 5.5″ IPS screen is running as an optimal 960×540 pixel resolution, so ideal for pretty much everything. With a healthy DPi the phone’s resolution is suitable for entertainment and can also offer practical clarity for other tasks such as running productivity software or reading.  
The MTK6582 Quad Core CPU is running at 1.3GHz which provides plenty of CPU power, while also being power consumption efficient. The Android 4.4 OS is well polished and has been well crafted for the phone, with minimal bloatware and all of the expected functionality and compatibility you would expect for a phone released mid-2014. 
The الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] also supports 3G WCDMA. The 1GB RAM seems to be ample for all the apps we tested. The inbuilt 8GB storage ROM provides enough space to get you started and the empty TF-card slot enables you to easily expand the phone’s memory by simply inserting a blank TF-card. 
The 2 cameras on the Zopo ZP520, are a 2.0mp Front camera and an 8.0mp rear camera. The front camera being ideal for video Skype and the rear camera perfect for taking photos and recording HD video. 
All of the expected essential features are also present, such as the GPS support, WiFi, and Bluetooth. The ZP520 also supports 2 Sims, so you can take calls by either Sim card and also when calling out you can call out from either SIM. 
When we ran Antutu to perform a benchmark, the phone consistently achieved over 39K Antutu benchmark points each time. 
We hope you have enjoyed this Zopo ZP520 Review, the Zopo ZP520 has achieved a CAN review score of 9.5 stars out of ten, for it’s beautiful casing, good value الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], and the nice touch screen display.

----------


## drolola

هذا الهاتف أفضل بكثير ... - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

